# Dairy Goat Shows in Washington State



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

HI!

So, every year, we can never find very many shows to attend (in Washington).
I would like to compile a list of shows in Washington, it would be great if you could comment any that I missed and/or correct mistakes. A lot of 2014 dates aren't posted yet… so some info might be off. 

List of Shows in Washington 2014:

NWABGC Show in Monroe (June 14th)
Central Washington State Fair in Yakima (?)
Washington State Fair, Puyallup (Sept. 18-21st)
NEWDGA Show in Spokane 
Evergreen State Fair 
Washington County Fair 
Clark County Fair, Ridgefield (Aug 4th?)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

There has been a show in stanwood for the past 2 or 3 years in June I believe...put on by NW all breed goat ....club? I went the summer before last and took some 4h girls to show my goats . It was small and really good practice for the fair. Very nice group of people and ADGA sanctioned.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

September 19 through 28 is the Central WA State Fair in Yakima. Youth the first half, ADGA open the second.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> There has been a show in stanwood for the past 2 or 3 years in June I believe...put on by NW all breed goat ....club? I went the summer before last and took some 4h girls to show my goats . It was small and really good practice for the fair. Very nice group of people and ADGA sanctioned.


I'm pretty sure the NWABGC show is in Monroe this year&#8230; its a great show, we go every year.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes it has been switched to Monroe FGrounds. This particular one is USBGA.


----------

